# A word of inspiration for all those who are hurting



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

If you are not a Christian this may still let you know you are not alone as you go through you season of despair and disappointment.

Be Blessed - Bishop Paul S. Morton - YouTube


----------

